
The Japanese Death Cult's String of Futility (2018) - Tomte
https://worldview.stratfor.com/article/japanese-death-cults-string-futility
======
Tomte
If you encounter the paywall:
[https://archive.is/hWypX](https://archive.is/hWypX)

